# Cobia from surf opinions



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking for opinions to increase the odds of catching Cobia from the surf, last year I had a Cobia swim within casting distance and was not ready, this year I want to bring an extra rod with a Cobia jig and some kind of eel tail or a Savage gear pre-rigged eel I'm thinking eight nine foot rod with a 6000 reel light braid and heavy floro leader for casting distance. Any better bait options (crab)?? Better rod or line options?? Cast in front and work it on the top or go deep??
Thx


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sit out there on a ladder. I did it years ago. Crab is good! The old timers did call them crab cruncher's


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Use a kite, float an eel out way past the break on one rod while surf fishing for pompano on other rods. Easy peasy.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Like mentioned above, a ladder will work wonders. Eels are great but a cruising Cobia has a hard time passing up most any live bait in front of him. I've had them crush live mullet, grunts, pinfish, croakers and jigs as well. The ones that are extremely leary have most likely been chased from. Tampa to here in the migration process. Those take dynamite and a dip net to get.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Get a boat!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Early morning. Undeveloped beach (no condos).

I caught one once that was no more than 10' from dry land (I was in a boat). Threw the jig onto dry land (guy walking the beach thought I was throwing at him) and waited for cobia to get close, then dragged the jig in front of him. Boom!

Caught one another time that was chock full of those spotted crabs you see in the surf. I'm thinking a live whiting would be perfect bait for surf cobes.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Way back, when 98 ran down the beach over at Destin, and before PC beach was built up, we'd cruise the areas where you could see into the water from the road in a pickup, with cobia rods in the back. See a fish, passenger would jump out, grab a rod, run down to the beach and throw.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

92 was caught in Destin inside the 2nd bar by a guy in a Carolina skiff !


----------

